# Army Marine Corp M7Bayonet with UsM8A1 Scabbard - New, never issued.



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

:-?I "Needed" another

M7Bayonet with USM8AI Scabbard

There are no arsenal markings on the bayonet. The scabbard is labeled USM8AI

They are both in very good new old stock condition.

Free shipping to the USA

Army Marine Corp M7BAYONET with USM8A1 Scabbard New Never Issued | eBay


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ALL US bayonets are marked on the front of the quilion not on the blade, post WW2.
No markings, most likely an asian copy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

:black_eyed:It appears you may be correct

I put in a order to cancel. I already have a Chicom M-9,thanks for the heads up,I knew that the rest of the sellers show the markings, I didn't read the no arsenal markings part until you pointed it out


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, you guys have a wealth of info. Before I buy something online I search and search reviews. Never read anything about stampings. Thanks, one of the things I will do is ask here before buying.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Reading and comprehending will go a long way too. I should take that advice myself


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Refund issued a few minutes ago


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On US military equipment, there has been for about 20 years a lot of Asian, not just *****, counterfeit stuff sold here.
Lots of people who have never seen the real stuff get screwed. 
Most of what is out there and cheap is counterfeit.
A lot looks almost identical to the untrained eye, most of it just does not stand up to use.
Aqua, glad you got your money back.

M16 cleaning kits are one of the biggest scams, the bronze bristles on the brush fall off quickly and are somewhat under size.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

There are books just on bayonets to train the eye,forums also just for bayonets

Does this look real?
WTS M7 Bayonet & Scabbard - AR15.COM


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks ok, but guard is bent and as seen the scabbard is trash.


----------

